# A New Cockatiel!!



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

Hadn't been here in a while!

I had three cockatiels, two were rescued, and one was bought from a petshop. BUT my one friend gave me a female cinnamon cockatiel she found at her neighbor's yard and it's TAME!!!! It is a she because it doesn't sing and her colors are pale..she's really sweet and loves to play on my head and keyboards!

I just neede to share


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

What a cutie! Love her/his colour


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very cute  Did you put up flyers saying you found a tiel? I would also call the humane society and check parrots 911. I bet someone might be missing her and if no one responds with the right description you will have yourself a new tiel


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

She is a cutie! Have you tried to find her owner? Someone might be missing her very much. I had a rescue who's owner was found and it turns out that she let the cockatiel loose on purpose. Flipping idiot! Poor Cookie was in bad shape when she was found.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

She's adorable, but I agree. Someone could be out there missing her right now. I'd put up flyers, post on Craigslist/Kijiji, ask local vets or shelters, etc.


----------



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with you all but sadly, things are not that easy here in Puerto Rico (US territory), pple are not as pet/animal oriented as in other places like UK or US. We've being keeping an eye on the newspaper lost ads but so far nobody has posted anything. Since this island is 100 x 35 it could have belonged to "anyone" and most pple here are breeders familiarized with the bird mill concept. As soon as I got her the vet of the military post I live in checked her up and said she hadn't been out in the wild for a long time BUT that she was in bad shape due to an all seed diet (pellets are expensive in the island) and mites. Whoever had her before wasn't taking care of her properly so even if this means I'm being selfish, she'll stay here with us where she is eating seeds, pellets, dried fruits n veggies, fresh fruits n veggies, and eggs. Her new cage is not overcrowded (as her feathers let see of her other life) n water, playtime, and love are things she has in abundance.

I know you all mean good as you all are animal lovers as I am. I can asure you all that she won't be a part of a breeding stock nor she'll ever be neglected or abused. Here I added some links so you can all see by yourselves the reality animals suffer in this island.

http://www.saveasato.org/ This link is about dogs but it will let you all see what I'm talking about.

http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsListing.asp?Species=Aves%2FBirds&MiscCat=Venta%2FSale&Submit=Go This other link is from a very famous website where pple can sell what they want and as you will see (you don't even have to understand Spanish) the description of each bird is as short as one sentence. The breed of animals is often misspelled (I think if you love your animals you'll at least know how to spell/say their breed) and all they require from you is to have money in hand.

The cockatiels that are really appreciated and well cared of here in the island are the show quality ones, I can't remember the "breed" but they are very big and of different mutations.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's cute! you might want to add a few different perches though, them dowel perches are bad for their feet.


----------



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

When I took those pictures I had just gotten the cage. They only have one dowel perch inside the cage and the other one that I use to open up the dome-top but I get their other perches from outside. I've got lots of trees in my backyard and I take the branches that fall from those trees and place them in a way that they form a three to four story cage. I also use palm tree branches as they love to rip them off as they dry up. They also have cement and rope perches.

I'll go take pics so you can see how it looks now 

Couldn't add today's pics because my cell phone is not uploading any pics to my email or facebook accts but I added some I had from last week. I changed the natural branches already but they are the same kind I use every week. You can see the rope and cement perches and if you look well you'll also see the natural ones in some of the backgrounds.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Oh My 3 become 4 your gonna have your work cut out now 
do you know how old the newbie is?

shes lovely btw


----------

